# INjectable Dbol!



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 20, 2010)

Think it is possible to melt dbol in oil and use it as an injectable?!

Not thinking of doing this, just a random ass funny thought that came to my head. what are your thoughts?!! Think it would work?


----------



## XYZ (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, it will hold at 45mg per ml.  I've seen it, tried it and liked it.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2010)

So it's an IM injectable oil? I was wondering... I have seen it in some lists.


----------



## XYZ (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, hormone suspended in grapeseed oil for IM injection.  45mg per ml.


----------



## unclem (Oct 21, 2010)

yes its sold in 25mg /ml where i got mine. i like it but you inject 50mg eod but i like the pills better. ct must be talking about someone he knew make it to that strength as i dont think they sell more then 25mg/ml in a vial. its good but same as pills without sticking yourself. i got 3,000 blue hearts 10mg so iam set with dbol. and iam still chewing away at the gp ones i have.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 21, 2010)

i remember my first cycle a 50ml bottle of reforvit-b (liquid d-bol) with test and decca of course.When mexican gear was more popular b4 the bust a few years back there was all kinds of injectible d-bol floating around


----------

